# 211 Switch & LNB Compatibility



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I have all legacy LNBs and a SW64 for 110, 119, & 129 slots.

Does the 211 work with my old gear?

Anyone have any real world experience with this yet?


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

logray said:


> I have all legacy LNBs and a SW64 for 110, 119, & 129 slots.
> 
> Does the 211 work with my old gear?
> 
> Anyone have any real world experience with this yet?


I have 2 legacy LNB's, 2 Dishes, one a 500 pointed at 110/119 and the other, a 300 pointed at 61.5, and an SW-64. My 211 is working fine.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I can say that everything works great with my 211 and SW64 with all legacy LNBs!


----------

